# Need a little rod repair / touch up work



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have several rods that have the coating coming off the threads . I would like to have these touched up. I thought you guys could point me in the right direction.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

If I was closer, I would do it for you. Free of course. If you come North around the Auburn, AL area I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

How many is "several?"


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

all you need is some of the "stuff" they put on the windings. 
1. they sell it by the bottle
2 or I have some that you can use.

trick is not to put too much on at one time or to have a turning table


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Russ, I am in Grand Bay Al, and would be happy to fix them up for you - if you want to drop them off. PM me if you are interested.

Steve


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

60hertz said:


> How many is "several?"


 Probably 4 or 5 rods.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

That would take a full day. I like to spin dry them for at least 6 hours, and prefer 12-24, so the epoxy has time to cure. I only have capacity to dry four at a time. You could drop them one off one day and pick them up the next.
Let me know, I'm retired, so I'm around most of the time. I think you are about an hour from where I live.

Steve


----------

